# Just bought my step dad's gravely lawn tractor, and it ran in 94, that's all I know



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

hey guys, this is my first post, my name's josh, and I'm a welder from western new york. as the title of the thread says, I just purchased it, 150 bucks, it came with a brand new carb that i have to install, crank still spins, but it's leaking oil pretty good from somewhere down low, and the gas tank was not emptied, so the gas has turned into,... pretty much what i think is varnish lol???so I'll need to empty it and clean the crap outta it. it came with the brush hog deck, a sickle bar, snow plow and a disk till.

The serial number is m55300
and the model number is L1

I need a spark plus wire for this and have no idea how to search for the info I need without knowing what year, so if you could tell me the important info i need and even possibly provide a site i could get said gear from that's be awesome, I'm gonna be posting everyday till i get this thing going, plus i hear there is a gu in PA who builds stump grinders for these and sells em for like 400 bucks or something.

It's pretty clean, just needs to be washed,

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a161/N0_C0de_79/Mobile Uploads/0620132036_zps8c2af1b6.jpg


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A gravely M55300 would be a 1960 model

Good luck with the restore.


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

pogobill said:


> A gravely M55300 would be a 1960 model
> 
> Good luck with the restore.


ha thanks  sorry to bump this, but i def need to know what year this is I think lol, and where i can get plug wires

I plan on buying the stump grinder implement and makin some money off of it


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

like, what i'd really love to have is a centralized place where i can purchase the small parts i need to get this beast up and running 100%,...

I ask this question, with the assumption that I'm going to be answered with "welcome to the joy of owning a 53 year old lawnmower" and that the details of the answer will involve me making hundreds of phone calls and watching ebay and craigslist. :/


----------



## shaman4901 (Jun 22, 2013)

There is a guy on craigslist in sioux falls sd that has over 700 mowers and he probably has nearly all the parts you need. He always has mowers for sale. And gravely is and has been the rolls royce of mowers. Check a lot of gov auction sites for them too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try this 

http://www.gravelyparts.com/

Spark plug wire is on page 22 of their gravely catalogue. Hope you have luck. and welcome to the forum.


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.gravelyparts.com/
> 
> Spark plug wire is on page 22 of their gravely catalogue. Hope you have luck. and welcome to the forum.


pogobill, that is by far the absolute best website I've ever seen in my life,
THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have an update guys!

I put the carb on, I took the magneto off and rebuilt it, re installed, wires it up, got a new wire and plug,...

GOT SPARK!!!

then I got to the tank, I had bought a gallon of carb cleaner think that' break up all the deposits, and It did, trouble is, I just need alot more of it, and what I actually need to do is remove the tank, but the only way I can see that happening is if i grin off some of the nutted studs holding the straps on the tank to the frame of the mower, IT NEEDS TO BE CLEANED BADLY.


I currently have my fuel system being supplied gasoline by a old lucas oil bottle with the cone tip embedded in the fuel line.

any one have any suggestions for how to remove the tank to throw some more carb cleaner or acetone in it with some washers and such? I need to remove the tank but dont wanna grind the nutted studs, and if i try to wrech the nuts off, the backside of the stud just spins.


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

she runs by the way, like a wild ape!

i can't wait to start cutting!!!


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

by the way, here's what she looks like, NOT covered in bird crap!!!

gonna be the best 150$ i've ever spent!


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been reading up on rust/deposit removal, and I'm wondering, can I electrolysis the tank without taking the tank off the tractor? if I do electro the tank, will the paint on the out side of the tractor or outside of the tank be safe?

http://www.mopedarmy.com/wiki/Removing_rust_from_a_gas_tank

once I get the tank cleaned it'll be a matter of fine tuning the carb, changing the oil and she'll be ready to roll!!!


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

TobysDad79 said:


> I've been reading up on rust/deposit removal, and I'm wondering, can I electrolysis the tank without taking the tank off the tractor? if I do electro the tank, will the paint on the out side of the tractor or outside of the tank be safe?
> 
> http://www.mopedarmy.com/wiki/Removing_rust_from_a_gas_tank
> 
> once I get the tank cleaned it'll be a matter of fine tuning the carb, changing the oil and she'll be ready to roll!!!


has anyone ever done this electrolysis process??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

never heard of it, but it seems to make sense. Your link doesn't work by the way! Anyways, I guess it just takes time and a lot of checking and cleaning of the diode. And changing the "arm and hammer" solution every time you check the diode.
I've seen tank coatings advertised in the odd antique tractor magazine. That might work for you as well.


----------

